# EOS 80D audio problem



## sama (Jan 6, 2020)

I have a two years old Canon EOS 80 camera which is out of warranty.

The camera works nicely. However, I have just discovered that there is a problem with the camera. It will not beep when focus is confirmed. There is no audio playback in videos.

I have enabled beep in the menu and in video mode sound recording is set to auto recording.

I plugged in the headphone and both beeping and audio playback are working well. I mean I heard the sound from the headphone. Audio of video clips are recorded and can play back from the PC without problem.

I have reset everything, removed battery and SD card etc.

Would that be a problem with the speaker or something else, say loose wiring ? I know that this is a trivial matter. But I am interested to know if another Canon DSLR users have the same problem with their cameras and how do they fix it.

I can live without the beep. (I normally disabled it on my other cameras) I do not do a lot of video and the headphone is working. However, I still want to find a way to fix it. Canon repair is expensive. Another famous repair shop replied to me that the audio card is bad and need to be replaced. There may be an audio circuit but absolutely no individual audio card on the camera. I have the Part catalogue. I have images of the Main board. The I/O ports are integrated part of the MB.

Eventually, If my curiousity won't go away I will open up the camera to have a look. Canon won't sell the speaker as part for DIY repair. (repair shop indicated this in their reply) So I probably won't be able to fix it.

Happy New Year to all.


----------

